# [21st Dec from 8pm - 11pm] - Brixton Life Community Film Night



## Brixtonlife (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so our secret space has been unveiled. Brixton Life will be holding a community popup film night from 8pm till11pm on Friday the 21st of December at *437 Coldharbour Lane SW9 8LH.*
http://www.brixtonlife.co.uk/brixton-life-community-film-night/
We’ll be showing a mix of independent films featuring people and our community.
Brixton Faces will be talking about their Brixton based community photography  project
Films from Cycooldelic and a screening update of their cycle shop and community hub project
Brixton Life will be showing films from a selection of independent filmmakers and screening a few films that turn up on the night. (If you've a film to show bring it on a stick or DVD and sign up)
Brixton Life will be running monthly production workshops in video, photography, community focused social media and web workshops and invite Brixton community members to participate in what content, films and stories they’d like to produce, showcase and share with our community.
If your looking to develop new skills for 2013 pop in on Friday and find out more.
Did I mention the popcorn and fantastic prizes from our community sponsors.
See you on the night


----------

